# Sorry another question



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry you will all be getting sick of me! I have a kitten who is around 14 weeks, fully vaccinated and booked in for neuter in september. I have been looking for a playmate for him, and I was offered a cat I couldnt refuse today. She is a full silver spotted Bengal 4 months old and is beautiful, very affectionate to humans-even going of her own accord to my 5 year old to be petted and purring like mad-within 10 minutes of arriving. She is from a reputable registered breeder, who I have checked, she is papered and also vaccinated-will be booked in for a spay after I take her next week for a check up at the vets. She was being rehomed by the person who originally got her from the breeder, and I was over the moon when I was given the chance to give her a forever home.
My male kitten is also very affectionate, a little "jumpy" at times, but we have socialised him well and he is a beautiful, loving little kitten. 
I introduced them tonight. Each cat has a completely seperate eating and litter area and I started them in seperate rooms, but as the Bengal was so confident, I left all the doors opened and allowed each cat to make the move, which my vet said would be OK(I asked for advice before taking the Bengal).
BAD REACTION-hissing, growling and fighting on both sides-at first I thought it might be play fighting, but am sure it is not. She is happily rubbing against all the furniture, my male kitten is defending his territory. ALL of it. 
Please advise, if this is normal and is likely to go away over time, I am happy but if I need to do something to help them get along, please tell me. I will be getting guidance from the vet on special care for the Bengal cat, and have read the article on here and information elsewhere(in fact they are my favourite pedigree).

Please be nice, I am a good cat owner who is in love with both of them. Must get some pictures when World War 3 ends........

EDITED TO ADD Both cats are going to be spayed/neutered-and I realise this may help a bit, but its a while off for the male kitten, the female will be booked in next week


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Vets are good at diagnosing and treating illness,but are not always the best person to ask about behaviour.Introductions of new kittens/cats should really be done slowly.I have attached a link from a very good site Living Together - Introducing a New Cat .There are, like most things relating to pet care,differing views on most things,but i think where most folks agree is that introducing new members to the family should be done slowly,to allow everyone to become used to each other.This is something that shouldnt be rushed,good luck and keep us updated please.


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you for the link, I have just read a similar post that I shouldnt have introduced them-stupid me, thinking they were a similar age and kittens they would be OK. Should I seperate them again? I did this earlier but both of them starting scratching and crying at being seperated-even though I was flitting between both room and giving lots of strokes and praise.

Please tell me I havent messed up any relationship they may have


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

kerrypn said:


> Thank you for the link, I have just read a similar post that I shouldnt have introduced them-stupid me, thinking they were a similar age and kittens they would be OK. Should I seperate them again? I did this earlier but both of them starting scratching and crying at being seperated-even though I was flitting between both room and giving lots of strokes and praise.
> 
> Please tell me I havent messed up any relationship they may have


They are probably scratching and crying to have another go at each other, especially given the reaction before  Definitely keep up the separation.

Your kitten needs to get used to the new addition to the house, as he has in affect had some of his territory taken away from him. Your new kitten needs to get used to living in a new place.

Only when they can see each other (through a controlled crack in the door) without ANY hissing/growling etc, can they be allowed physical contact. Feeding each of them on their respective sides of the door, but close to the crack, can teach them to associate each other with food which is good 

Properly raised Bengals seem very little different to any other cats  What 'special care' have you been advised to do by your vet? The only thing I can think of is not at ALL letting them outside lol


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> Thank you for the link, I have just read a similar post that I shouldnt have introduced them-stupid me, thinking they were a similar age and kittens they would be OK. Should I seperate them again? I did this earlier but both of them starting scratching and crying at being seperated-even though I was flitting between both room and giving lots of strokes and praise.
> 
> Please tell me I havent messed up any relationship they may have


I 'm sure that all will be well if you take this slowly.I dont actually have personal experience of intro's but from what i have learned on the forum it is ok if you have jumped the gun,to go back to the begining and start again.Separate the two kittens and follow the guidelines as though they had never met.Wishing you all the best and please remember we need pics and updates


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

buffie said:


> I 'm sure that all will be well if you take this slowly.I dont actually have personal experience of intro's but from what i have learned on the forum it is ok if you have jumped the gun,to go back to the begining and start again.Separate the two kittens and follow the guidelines as though they had never met.Wishing you all the best and please remember we need pics and updates


Yup, cats have rubbish memories (well mine do!) The only info they retain is the last cute thing they did to get a treat, and then they do it overrrrr and overrrrr lmao


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Well she said they were a handful and I would need guidance on how to make her friendly and more domestictaed-but honestly, she is the most confident and friendly cat I have ever met. She said to bring her in and she had specialist knowledge of the breed?
The journey home was scary though. She was clawing through the bars wildly, but as soon as we got in the house instantly calmed, so think she is a bad traveller.
I will do as you advise with the food on either side of the door once I catch one! Its strange-20 mins will pass with them just chasing each other and pretend pouncing, then it erupts into hissing and proper fighting. Feel so stupid


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

kerrypn said:


> Well she said they were a handful and I would need guidance on how to make her friendly and more domestictaed-but honestly, she is the most confident and friendly cat I have ever met. She said to bring her in and she had specialist knowledge of the breed?
> The journey home was scary though. She was clawing through the bars wildly, but as soon as we got in the house instantly calmed, so think she is a bad traveller.
> I will do as you advise with the food on either side of the door once I catch one! Its strange-20 mins will pass with them just chasing each other and pretend pouncing, then it erupts into hissing and proper fighting. Feel so stupid


You shouldnt need any guidance if she was properly raised, and if she was raised by a proper breeder you'll have no issues  The only time Bengals are problematic is when they are poorly raised  I'm sure she'll be fine.

My kittens paw through the bars. When I first brought Gloworm home I turned the carrier on the seat so he could see me on the way home, which I am sure he was very impressed with. Scared the life out of me when he started pawing my hand on the gear stick, I had no idea what it was! Quite cute though, and I am sure he enjoyed my marvellous singing. 

The fact that they are playing is a good sign, and once the hissing and growling goes theyll be fine, just best to keep them separate until then in case on pushes their boundaries a bit.


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Phew thats good news. Have duly seperated them, I am going to sleep in the front room with my male kitten, so now feel guilty on the new addition in the back room  I am 100% confident the Bengal has been raised well-she is in beautiful condition, very well socialised and confident.

One question though. I managed to get a hold of my male kitten whilst they were in the middle of another heated exchange, and the pads on his paws were freakishly hot? Is this because he was fighting?

Thanks for all the advice-when the dusts settles I will let you know


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Ooh how strange. Not sure on the hotness I am afraid, not something I have noticed before (feels cats paws) hmm no they feel, normal tempish lol


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Sounds like it will all settle down once they've had some time to introduce themselves politely 

Hot cat paws? My boys have very hot paws (and ears) when they are running a temp, or have been exerting themselves physically for quite some time. Probably just caused by the running around but I'd keep an eye out for any other signs that he might be coming down with something.


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks-they have cooled down now and he is back to his usual purrball self-in the front room, and seems to have claimed victory in there!! The Bengal is strutting around and wiping her face against everything in the back room and is purring at everything that moves! I have taken some pics which I will put on later. I spoke to the breeder and gave her our details, she has asked for a copy of the spay receipt when I have her done to release Lana's docs to me, and I gave her our phone number too. She seems lovely, and said she is waiting for her Maine coon(Sp?) queen to give birth at the moment!
Last night was OK, today I have been wiping blankets over each and swapping them over. Einstein(the male kitten) now has his food bowl on top of one cloth Lana was sleeping on, and Lana has Einstein's Blanket in her bed. Her food bowls are right outside the front room door. All is peaceful. One thing I did notice last night before the seperation, Einstein kept lying in Lana's litter tray even though it was in its own area-is this a territory thing?

How long shall I keep swapping scents as it were before I try the peeping through the crack in the door? Both cats seem happy at present. Thanks for all the advice so far, I am sure a truce is coming!!


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is Lana:- I will post a pic of Einstein later as he is sat on the window sill and the background has come out too bright to see him properly.My camera isnt very good


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Feliway is AMAZING!!! Both cats are now in the same room asleep!


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry to post again, but thought I would post a picture to show you progress.......


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> Sorry to post again, but thought I would post a picture to show you progress.......


Never apologize for posting pics,especially success story pics :thumbsup: So glad to read things are a lot better.Well done


----------



## francescah (Feb 6, 2011)

what a sweet photo!


----------

